# American Flyer Diesel truck axle bushings



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi all,
I may be picking up a 1950 Diesel 372. Do any of you know what years AF did and didn't use axle bushings? My understanding is that these bushings are pretty vital to the operability of these engines, even after a rather short time period. I am just trying to gauge how challenging this engine may be to get running well. I have never dealt with the Diesels, but a youtube I watched didn't scare me onless it has trucks that would need to be retrofit to have axle bushings. 
Thanks!
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the diesel is a 1950 it is either an Alco PA 360 or a GM GP7 370. Either of those should run good with no need for rebushing the axles. If the engine is a 372 Union Pacific GP7 then it was made between 1955 and 1957. It will likely require rebushing the axles to run well. It may also require bearing, brush, brush spring and commutator work to get running well. These are much harder to do on a diesel than on a steam engine. Disassembling a diesel motor sometimes requires recentering the field. This step in reassembly requires a rare combination of luck and skill. Diesel reverse units on the two motor diesels wear out much faster because of the higher current draw through the drum contacts and fingers.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> If the diesel is a 1950 it is either an Alco PA 360 or a GM GP7 370. Either of those should run good with no need for rebushing the axles. If the engine is a 372 Union Pacific GP7 then it was made between 1955 and 1957. It will likely require rebushing the axles to run well. It may also require bearing, brush, brush spring and commutator work to get running well. These are much harder to do on a diesel than on a steam engine. Disassembling a diesel motor sometimes requires recentering the field. This step in reassembly requires a rare combination of luck and skill. Diesel reverse units on the two motor diesels wear out much faster because of the higher current draw through the drum contacts and fingers.


Thanks Tom! 
It was an ebay item that went to another bidder, which is actually fine with me right now though I do see a diesel in my future. The above info will be helpful. Yes, the Diesels sound like a different beast all together, but I am going to want one eventually, and I like the stuff that needs a little TLC to come back from the dead. That said, I am not set up very well at home for precision drilling, so that is a detail I would definitely want to know before purchasing one needing work. The re-centering and even changing the armature bearings looks fun!
Have a wonderful afternoon! 
TimmyD


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> Thanks Tom!
> It was an ebay item that went to another bidder, which is actually fine with me right now though I do see a diesel in my future. The above info will be helpful. Yes, the Diesels sound like a different beast all together, but I am going to want one eventually, and I like the stuff that needs a little TLC to come back from the dead. That said, I am not set up very well at home for precision drilling, so that is a detail I would definitely want to know before purchasing one needing work. The re-centering and even changing the armature bearings looks fun!
> Have a wonderful afternoon!
> TimmyD


FUN???..my friend, you don't know the definition of FUN,lol!!!!. I've been doing repairs for over 30 years and I try as hard as I can to stay away from diesels, they can be a PITA, and the repair parts needed some times can be expensive. Depending on the symptoms showing, I will always look at them, but I do with hesitation..I've repaired Baldwins, Alcos, and the GP's, and have been successful in all cases except for 1.I just don't like them,lol..If you want a great looking and running diesel, get yourself a re-do of the Missouri Pacific or the Northern Pacific made in the early 90's.. I have both sets and only test ran.They are truly gorgeous....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If a chassis needs to be rebushed there are services that do it. I have repaired a few (not many) Gilbert diesels, like Flyernut they absolutely do not meet my definition of fun. His suggestion is a good way to go. If I wanted to put a lot of run time on on a Gilbert knuckle coupler diesel I would send it out to have the trucks rebuilt with modern can motors and a solid state reverse unit. S-'n-S trains does this among others.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Well, I have 370 on the way... We will see how it goes! Worst case scenario, I have exposure to a different engine style and then leave it alone.  I appreciate the input!
Cheers,
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I hope it runs great, all my 370's do. The problems began with the 371 and 372 engines.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> FUN???..my friend, you don't know the definition of FUN,lol!!!!. I've been doing repairs for over 30 years and I try as hard as I can to stay away from diesels, they can be a PITA, and the repair parts needed some times can be expensive. Depending on the symptoms showing, I will always look at them, but I do with hesitation..I've repaired Baldwins, Alcos, and the GP's, and have been successful in all cases except for 1.I just don't like them,lol..If you want a great looking and running diesel, get yourself a re-do of the Missouri Pacific or the Northern Pacific made in the early 90's.. I have both sets and only test ran.They are truly gorgeous....


I got the 370 back together, and it had its challenges for sure... In the reassembly process, a brush fell off. I desoldered the feed wire, and then soldered the brush on the wrong side of the brush holder 🤦‍♂️ Then after fixing that and redoing a couple of other solder joints, she bench tested (no load) really well! I did not recenter the field, it seemed like any action I would take would potentially make it worse. Looking forward to setting up a little track in the morning so I can see how she performs under load. It was challenging to get my fat fingers where they needed to be, and I wish the rainbow harness had been an inch longer, but I am pleased with the outcome!
Now waiting for a 310 to arrive, hoping all the parts are there! I am not sure if the 632 hopper is the blue one or not, the pictures I received were pretty bad. Either way the collection is growing faster than it should... 😁
TimmyD


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> I got the 370 back together, and it had its challenges for sure... In the reassembly process, a brush fell off. I desoldered the feed wire, and then soldered the brush on the wrong side of the brush holder 🤦‍♂️ Then after fixing that and redoing a couple of other solder joints, she bench tested (no load) really well! I did not recenter the field, it seemed like any action I would take would potentially make it worse. Looking forward to setting up a little track in the morning so I can see how she performs under load. It was challenging to get my fat fingers where they needed to be, and I wish the rainbow harness had been an inch longer, but I am pleased with the outcome!
> Now waiting for a 310 to arrive, hoping all the parts are there! I am not sure if the 632 hopper is the blue one or not, the pictures I received were pretty bad. Either way the collection is growing faster than it should... 😁
> TimmyD


Aren't they fun???..Keep a look-out for the white hopper, I have one but it has 1 missing step.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Aren't they fun???..Keep a look-out for the white hopper, I have one but it has 1 missing step.


White virginian 632? I will keep an eye out. Track test went as well as I could've hoped, the 370 is back in action! Every train that I have serviced (5 total) has seemed to have a break in period, is this normal? I also started the 370 on some old poorly maintained track, not the stuff I ran at Christmas. I am sure the track is a contributing factor, but are you guys used to a serviced engine running slow for a few laps before getting into its groove? Seems like there may be some microwear that needs to take place on the brushes, and redistribution of grease... Just curious. By the time I broke down the oval, she was screaming in both forward and reverse!
Have a wonderful day!
TimmyD


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

My Gilbert engines take 2 or 3 times around the layout to "warm up" and run well. Initially it takes more voltage for them to run.
There are two different white hoppers. The white 640 is not too rare, costs about triple the gray version in this condition. The white 632 is harder to find, it was made in 1950 only and costs about double the white 640.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Not that uncommon for a Flyer to be a little sluggish for a couple laps. Mine do.
I run mine in a basement. I think the grease setting up is the reason. Cooler in
the basement.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Mine is in the cellar which is basement. We in newengland area call it cellar. You are right after a couple laps it runs better.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

We called them cellars in Pittsburgh as well. Here in California some old houses, from the 1920's have cellars with low headroom and dirt floors. Some modern California homes now are built with expensive and elaborate basements for additional square footage. Many have elevators up to the main house levels. Many have sufficient headroom to allow swinging a golf club for at home practice.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Holy sh. T. How long you been in California are u a steelers fan. Iam from Rhode Island but 100 percent steelers fan.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

I grew up in VT with a dirt floor cellar, and 2 wood stoves as the primary heat source for the house.  We put hay bales around the stone foundation every fall because it was the easiest way to keep the pipes from freezing. Loved Vermont, but very happy in Colorado! I also love old houses, but work with electricity enough at work to find some of the old home electrical systems (and subsequent rework) terrifying.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I left Pittsburgh in 1975 for Chicago. I have moved to California three different times in my career with other locations in between. I get back to Pittsburgh about once/year to visit family. We were just there in late October. Yes I remain a Steelers fan.
I am a fan of new houses, too much work to rebuild old houses to be new again. I now limit my repair of things old to American Flyer Trains.


----------

